

Max Levchin learned to code in the Soviet Union writing Tetris clones on paper - wikipediabrown
http://pando.com/2014/03/13/max-levchin-i-learned-to-code-in-russia-by-writing-clones-of-tetris-and-snake-on-paper/

======
kjs3
I've worked with quite a number of former Soviet block programmers, and a
common story I heard was how limited access to actual computers meant they had
to write their programs out and hand validate them so that when they got their
actual time-slice on the real thing, the program ran the first time. Almost
every one of them was a very, very good programmer.

